# Indian Fantail Color



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello all,

I have babies from my Indian Fantail pair ans wanted to know what color will the babies will be when they grow up.....

Dad is pure white and MOM is brown grizzle..... I have given the pics and also have loaded the pics of the babies (not that good quality).

Waiting to hear on the color of the babies........

Thanks for the help in advance.

Link for the album

http://album.pimpandhost.com/Shankar/95605-my_fantails.html


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Im guessing you will get browns/white's and brown grizzle.. You may even get a black grizzle. It all depends on parent background


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kinda hard to tell yet, but my guess is both will be grizzle. I see dark pigment on both, not as much on the left baby. Very sweet!!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the information.
Looking forward to see the coloration of the babies. They should be cute though.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi CHILANGZ, First I don't think that you have a brown grizzle there looks to me to be a brown and white splash.If this is so then you will get brown splashes the youngster that shows dark skin will be much more brown with some white the other looks like it will be mostly white with some brown.I realy wish that the pictures that you posted showed the birds much larger.* GEORGE


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply George. I will post much better pics when I get my Camera back. I have given my Camera to my friend and in the meanwhile I am clicking all the pics from the phone.
Can't wait what color I might get......


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

here is the updated pics.
the older one is 1 1/2 weeks old and the other is 2 days younger.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow the one that hatched 2 days later sure seems much smaller than the older one :O


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay - you can literally get almost anything from this pair. It's not brown, it's recessive red, so that can pretty much cover anything under it. As for the white, it's bull-eyed (recessive white) so again, it can pretty much cover anything. Your youngster (the older one) look like it's going to be a blue series bird (bar, check, etc.) The younger one may be a white or pied of some sort. The breeding pair you have can and will pump out lots of various colors - if you keep track of what the young are, we can begin to figure out what genes the adults are carrrying, but until then it will literally be a crap shoot on what you're going to get.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

If you guys want to figure out colors this is an awsome website- http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------

